# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ministro del Ambiente refuerza su posición: "El Perú debe patentar sus recursos orgánicos"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Antonio Brack afirma que es la mejor manera de enfrentar ingreso de semillas transgénicas: "Allí está el futuro. Nuestras exportaciones de productos orgánicos todavía son pequeñas, pero ya son miles de agricultores quienes están en ese tema y también hay grandes empresas que quieren ingresar a estos cultivos", afirmó el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, en referencia al debate creado en torno a los alimentos transgénicos. 
Dijo que los empresarios ya se dieron cuenta de que el negocio está en los productos orgánicos, pues son preferidos en relación con los transgénicos en los grandes mercados, como Europa, Asia y América del Norte. 
Brack explicó además que en el Perú ya se sigue esa tendencia, en consumo y producción, y que a la fecha ya se exportan productos orgánicos por US$160 millones.  *BIODIVERSIDAD* 
El ministro advirtió que además de un pequeño grupo de transgénicos que sí pueden causar daños a la salud y al ecosistema está "absolutamente en contra de importar maíces transgénicos (pues eso) sería deteriorar lo que nos ha costado milenios en desarrollar". 
Agregó que en el Perú no se debe prohibir la siembra de transgénicos "porque son necesarios en algunos casos", pero se debe tratar con prudencia para evitar impactos negativos posibles de su uso en el ambiente y en la salud. 
Antes --afirma Brack-- el Perú debe patentar todos sus recursos genéticos para enfrentar el ingreso de productos y semillas transgénicos. "El Perú tiene 182 especies de plantas domesticadas y otras 4.500 plantas nativas útiles que hacen al Perú uno de los mayores bancos genéticos del mundo (...) no se pueden comparar cuatro o cinco semillas patentadas con toda la riqueza genética del país de 10.000 años de experiencia biotecnológica". 
Respecto del mismo tema, el último lunes en un diario local, Alexander Grobman, un asesor del ministro de Agricultura, Ismael Benavides, dijo, refiriéndose al ministro Brack, que en el tema de los transgénicos "no tiene vela en este entierro. Solo a nosotros nos corresponde la normativa". 
Brack, por su parte, no ha respondido directamente. Sin embargo, su posición desde antes de la polémica desatada por los transgénicos siempre ha sido a favor del desarrollo de cultivos orgánicos en el Perú. Grobman, por el contrario, es un propulsor del ingreso de semillas transgénicas al Perú y representa a dos empresas que negocian semillas.  *Fuente:* *www.cuperu.com*Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: BID otorga al Perú préstamos "verdes" por US$ 50 millones para preservar el medio ambiente Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Competitividad de Perú está en alimentos orgánicos, asegura ministro del Ambiente

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Forzados por el TLC con EE.UU., el Gobierno y el Congreso modificaron el procedimiento para patentar nuestros recursos genéticos, lo que podrían aprovechar las transnacionales.*  *Por Marienella Ortiz*
Las últimas conversaciones entre las autoridades peruanas y las estadounidenses para terminar de armar las normas legales de la implementación del tratado de libre comercio entre ambas naciones trajo como resultado el nacimiento de nuevas reglas para el tratamiento de nuestra biodiversidad en el mundo de las patentes y la propiedad intelectual. Así entró en vigencia la ley 29316. 
Pese a la prontitud con la que fue aprobada por el Congreso en este año, no pasó desapercibida y saltaron a la vista sus potenciales riesgos en cuanto al respeto y reconocimiento económico de nuestros recursos genéticos, ante su uso comercial por parte de las empresas farmacéuticas transnacionales. 
Para empezar, según los expertos, la norma quita la prohibición de patentar una planta con el solo aislamiento de un gen. Tal medida estaba fijada en la Decisión 486 de la Comunidad Andina, pero quedó modificada, a pedido del Perú, como parte de la implementación del TLC. 
Además, del efecto de nulidad que tenía el no contar con un certificado de origen del recurso genético o contrato de licencia para el caso del conocimiento tradicional cuando se solicite una patente, ahora queda limitado a una multa. 
Los primeros en dar la voz de alarma fueron los vinculados al sector farmacéutico local. El Gobierno Peruano permitirá la explotación de los recursos genéticos en beneficio del interés de empresas transnacionales, sostuvo el director de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias, José Enrique Silva. 
Luis Alonso García, quien representó al Perú en las negociaciones de la mesa de propiedad intelectual del TLC, recalcó que la norma fue el resultado de la implementación, es decir, reconoce que no fue parte del acuerdo comercial. Sin embargo, considera que los cambios no afectan la protección de nuestra biodiversidad. 
El mismo discurso han repetido los titulares de los ministerios de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, y del Ambiente, Antonio Brack. Sin embargo, los expertos en temas medioambientales tienen ciertas dudas sobre lo que realmente dice entrelíneas la norma.  *CRONOLOGÍA DEL PROBLEMA*
Para que se entienda el tema, el director de la Sociedad Peruana de Derecho Ambiental (SPDA), Manuel Pulgar Vidal, hace una revisión de los pasos dados por el Perú. 
Primero, en 1992 firmamos el Convenio de Diversidad Biológica (CDB) de las Naciones Unidas que establece una relación más justa entre el país dueño de la riqueza genética y las empresas que buscan su aprovechamiento.  
Segundo, la Comunidad Andina lidera esa política y formula las decisiones 391 (reglas de acceso al recurso genético) y la 486 (define lo que no es patentable). Tercero, el Gobierno Peruano fue el primero en establecer una norma de acceso a los recursos genéticos y también un registro de los conocimientos tradicionales. En suma, refiere Pulgar Vidal, el Perú siguió un camino de protección para nuestros recursos frente a la imposibilidad de jugar bajo las mismas condiciones que las transnacionales. 
Con la nueva normativa se ha dado un retroceso en estas protecciones. Nuestras capacidades de investigación están muy limitadas en relación con los países del norte, agrega. 
Lo mismo opina Antonietta Gutiérrez, catedrática de la Universidad Agraria, quien señala que ahora sin el certificado de origen, el tema del reconocimiento de nuestros recursos genéticos queda disminuido, apuntó. 
En síntesis, señala que se nos ha restado las armas de protección que el país ha venido elaborando durante los últimos años.  *INTERPRETACIÓN ERRADA*
Por su parte, Luis A. García considera que existe una interpretación errada de la nueva norma. Para él, no se permite el aislamiento de un gen de una planta y que este sea patentado. 
En cuanto a la multa, en vez de la nulidad de la patente, también tiene otro punto de vista. Se estaría buscando que el Perú cuente con un sistema más efectivo (real) frente al uso indebido del recurso genético, dijo. 
Pulgar Vidal dice que una sanción (estipulada hasta en 1.000 UIT) limita nuestra capacidad de negociación en cuanto a una retribución justa de lo que obtendrá la empresa.  *OTRAS ESTRATEGIAS*
El presidente de la Comisión de Lucha contra la Biopiratería, Jaime Miranda, opina que la norma no nos desprotege, aunque nos fuerza a tener otras estrategias. Requerimos trabajar una base de datos para registrar nuestros recursos genéticos y así utilizarla como un arma en todo el mundo, explica. 
Sobre este último punto, Gutiérrez considera que las autoridades peruanas pretenden hacernos creer que sacaremos ventajas del uso de las patentes, cuando a la fecha no hay estrategia ni presupuestos que lo sustenten. 
Al respecto, Miranda reconoce que la Comisión de Lucha contra la Biopiratería trabaja sin presupuesto y realiza sus gestiones a través del favor de otros despachos. 
Pese a todo esto, Pulgar Vidal resalta que podemos sacar provecho al mercado de los nutracéuticos (unión del sector farmacéutico y los recursos naturales), que mueve miles de millones de dólares. Para eso el Perú debe ser más celoso con lo suyo como lo vino haciendo antes, dice. Un dilema que recién empieza pero que requiere una rápida precisión del Gobierno.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 02 (ANDINA).-* Los recursos genéticos de plantas y animales en el Perú ya se encuentran debidamente protegidos mediante el Reglamento de Acceso a los Recursos Genéticos de reciente aprobación por el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam), informó esta institución.  
Así, la rica biodiversidad en papa y variedades de maíz, además de 395 especies de reptiles, 403 de anfibios, dos mil de peces, cuatro mil de mariposas, 1,800 de aves, y unas 4,500 especies de plantas de usos conocidos, tienen un Reglamento de Acceso a los Recursos Genéticos ratificado por Decreto Supremo Nº 003-2009-Minam, que permite no sólo su protección sino la promoción de su uso sostenible. 
Indicó que el Ministerio del Ambiente, máxima autoridad normativa en materia de acceso a los recursos genéticos, tiene entre sus funciones aprobar la política nacional sobre conservación y aprovechamiento sostenible, establecer la estrategia internacional de negociación de recursos genéticos en coordinación con los ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores, Comercio Exterior, Agricultura y Producción. 
Asimismo, informó que posee el registro de entidades de investigación y de sus investigadores autorizados, coordina acciones de prevención y lucha contra la biopiratería con la Comisión Nacional para la Protección al Acceso a la Diversidad Biológica Peruana y a los Conocimientos Colectivos de los Pueblos Indígenas. 
También el Minam representa al Estado en la decisión de preservar los recursos, que como resultado del proceso de implementación del TLC con Estados Unidos, no ha modificado las disposiciones de la Comunidad Andina de Naciones sobre nivel inventivo ni las prohibiciones relativas a la materia viva y natural, manifestaron.  
Al contrario existe mayor exigencia en el reconocimiento de origen de los recursos genéticos, y no únicamente en patentes como se estipulaba anteriormente. En la actualidad se tiene un rango de sanciones disponibles. 
En el Perú no se patentan seres vivos, sino productos que incorporan una innovación. La patente se gestiona ante el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi).  
Sin embargo, el Minam mantendrá contacto permanente con el Indecopi mediante un sistema de intercambio de información respecto a las autorizaciones y derechos de propiedad intelectual concedidos sobre productos o procedimientos vinculados a los recursos genéticos. Y de ser el caso, suspender, resolver, rescindir o cancelar los contratos. 
En ese sentido, el Estado peruano mantiene las estrategias de protección respecto a los recursos genéticos. Su posición es lograr compromisos de cooperación científica, tecnológica y asistencia financiera para la conservación de los bosques y áreas naturales protegidas.  *Beneficios*
El reglamento otorga el marco legal para lograr una distribución justa y equitativa de beneficios derivados de la utilización comercial de los recursos genéticos. 
Identifica a la autoridad responsable de aprobar este acceso y establece mecanismos y estrategias para la negociación de uso de los recursos genéticos.  
Con este reglamento se podrá llegar a acuerdos contractuales beneficiosos para prevenir la biopiratería y darle valor agregado a nuestros recursos genéticos.  *Algo más*
El reglamento establece los procedimientos para garantizar que todo aquel que desee utilizar la biodiversidad del Perú, lo haga legal y correctamente.

----------

